# Kole Tang Feeding...



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I recently added a small Kole tang to my 75 gallon and so far it seems to be doing quite well. Fed the whole tank with some selcon marinated mysis today and it looked like it ate a couple of pieces. That's all well and good but I've also read that tangs in general require a varied diet rich in algae. What I'd like to know is what kind of algae/seaweed do other tang keepers usually feed their fish, and where can I buy some (in the Mississauga area)?


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

I have used the sea veggies in the past with good results, but any LFS will have some variety of seaweed you can get into your clip. Some tangs like little ripped up bits into the water column, but depends on the individual.

Good luck with the new tang!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I use the nori sheets from Asian supermarkets (the stuff they make sushi with). They are about $2 for 10 sheets. This and NLS pellets has made my tangs big and fat.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Is there any other suggestions? I have tried purple algae sheets and green (two little fishies brand)and nothing.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I also mix a bit of hikari seaweed extreme pellets (small size) in with the NLS. Actually if you get them started on hikari that may help because the seaweed pellets smell just like nori (probably contains mostly nori).


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I will definitely try the nori. Are the sheets frozen or dried? I'm not familiar with it as I've never tried sushi before. I'll stop by Oceans this evening and ask if they have any for sale. Any idea which LFS in Mississauga crries the NLS and hikari seaweed extreme pellets?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

its dried nori and this is the stuff I use but any nori sheet will do.

Big als, AK or Canada corals would probably carry NLS and Hikari - I usually order these bulk on-line.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Noy, I will check Canada Corals for the NLS. The Kole tang seems to be eating more; I fed the tank some spirulina flakes mixed in with some regular flake food last night and the tang was really going after it.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my NLS at Canada Corals.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Sometimes you have to break it up into smaller pieces between your figures in the water. That's how I get all my tangs to start eating.

Kole tangs shouldn't be to finicky to get eating. Even if it not eating the food you feed as long as its' pecking the glass and rocks you'll be ok.


----------

